# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Installation interface graphique

## autousto

Bonjour,

j'ai un Script python, et j'aimerai bien l'amliorer et mettre une interface graphuique, j'ai pens a Wxpython, j'aimerai bien que vous me disez a votre avis quelle est le meilleur choix, et si c'est possible pk  ::):  
mon interface n'est pas trop complex mais enfaite c'est un scrip quon amliore rgulirement donc peut etre sa deviendra complex
ma deuxime question est comment Installer Wxpython ou linterface de votre choix sur windows vista 32bit
et si vous permettez, que pensez vous de Qt pour python
merciiii

----------


## pfeuh

Salut,

Je ne connais pas assez qt pour en parler. Par contre, si tu as dj install python, tu as une interface graphique qui s'appelle Tkinter.

Essaie peut tre a:



```

```

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## autousto

ah oui merci je sais que tk est installer, mais en faite mon responsable veut que j'utilise une interface plus voluer, enfin avec tk je peut faire mon interface mais bon j'ai pas le choix, il mon proposer qt et j'ai proposer Wxpython

----------


## kango

Salut,

PyQt est vraiment bien foutu, j'en suis trs content. Avec Qt Designer en plus on gagne en efficacit en terme de programmation. Je suis galement fan de la gestion des ressources (images, etc...).

WxPython est bien aussi mais personnellement je le trouve un cran au dessous de Qt. Mais ce n'est que mon avis  ::):

----------


## autousto

Merci pour votre rponse, je me demande si Qt est valide pour toutes les version de Python ou chacune et sa version Qt, et esque c simple a installer, car avant j'ai travailler avec perl et je n'est jamais russi a installer perlQt.
merci encore

----------


## kango

sur windows il y a un installeur avec Qt + PyQt.
sur Linux il y a des packages.
sur Mac je sais pas.

----------


## autousto

bonjour, vous pourrez me donner l'installeur de Qt sur windows svp

----------


## N.tox

catgorie "Language > ptyhon > outils python" du site, juste en haut de l'cran  ::mouarf::

----------


## autousto

Merci c'est fait je pense que je ne suis pas si mal que je croyer  ::):  maintenant je passe au questions  ::):  enfaite j'ai cre 6 comboBox l'ide c'est de mettre une liste au premier par exemple 2 choix, et quand l'utilisateur click sur un choix, donc sa gnre une liste dans le deuxime comboBox " elle contien le continue d'un dossier spcifique" et quand lutilisateur clique sur un choix dans le deuxime sa gnre une liste dans le troiximeet pareil pour les autres, je l'est dja fait sur Matlab, j'espre que c'est fesable sur Qt enfin je pense que oui, et merci d'avance 
voici un petit code 

```

```

mnt il me manque la connection et comment mettre une liste merci encore

----------

